# Tecumseh HMSK 80 carb repair



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

Im working on my families MTD snow blower with a Tecumseh HMSK 80 engine 2002.
This year it was hunting and poor idle the whole Tecumseh deal... So i went and cleaned out the carb and its running better now... Exept for the fact that the carb leaks slowly when its not in use. Whats the best thing to do to rebuild the carb and stop it from leaking? If I mess up on this my dad is gunna kill me and I won't be getting my truck this year lol. Ive never rebuilt one of these carbs with the plastic float and jet so I need some advice so that I don't screw up.


----------

